# Is this the new normal? 4.84★ your driver rating last week was below average



## Dark (K)night (Jan 17, 2015)

Seriously?!? In what world is a 4.84 rating below average unless the majority of drivers had 5 star ratings last week?
4.84★
Driver rating Unfortunately, your driver rating last week was *below average*


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Sounds like a bug to me. Wonder if this is related to the app showing everyone at 5 stars for a limited time. 

I wouldn't worry till you get a notice from them.


----------



## Dark (K)night (Jan 17, 2015)

I've stopped worrying about ratings. I do my best & let the rain fall where it may. Non-scientific ratings only serve to cause undue stress among the rated.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

They are replacing drivers, this happens after every price cut, there are lots of new drivers with five star ratings, word of advice, don't worry about ratings.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Until you are deactivated ...


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Better start giving handjobs.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Once my rating hits 4.82, I am going to let loose on some of these asshole PAX. I already give out 4 stars to perfect riders but don't tip on $6 and under fares. I might expand it to all riders. Too bad this forum is not more than 1% of the active drivers in your area.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Dark (K)night said:


> Seriously?!? In what world is a 4.84 rating below average unless the majority of drivers had 5 star ratings last week?
> 4.84★
> Driver rating Unfortunately, your driver rating last week was *below average*


Makes no sense. I dread these weekly reports. They do nothing to motivate me to want to drive for Uber.


----------



## PghBob (Feb 27, 2015)

I noticed that my ratings actually went up once I stopped caring about my rating. Probably because i was much more relaxed and not wondering what a PAX was going to rate me.


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

Just be yourself. My rating hasn't dipped below 4.9 in a minute...


----------



## TheHammer (Jan 4, 2015)

I got a 4.84 rating this week and was ABOVE average. Go figure. LOL


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Pax are pissed because of the wait times. This is due to us making so much money taking all of these extra trips. NOT!


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

To my surprise, my rating this week is 5 (out of 50+ rides)! And i kicked a couple, that thought they owned me, out of my car mid trip.. It was their first Uber ride though, so i'm pretty sure they deleted the app lol

I'm sure it's only because i know my city very well by now. I do not ask about pax preffered route nor offer any shit. I'm frienly with nice people. And know when to keep quiet and just drive the ****ing car to the destination.

It's also worth mentioning that i drive in australia. So far less crappy people than america


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> To my surprise, my rating this week is 5 (out of 50+ rides)! And i kicked a couple, that thought they owned me, out of my car mid trip.. It was their first Uber ride though, so i'm pretty sure they deleted the app lol
> 
> I'm sure it's only because i know my city very well by now. I do not ask about pax preffered route nor offer any shit. I'm frienly with nice people. And know when to keep quiet and just drive the ****ing car to the destination.
> 
> It's also worth mentioning that i drive in australia. So far less crappy people than america


 Im sure there's tons of crappy people in Australia, that's where England used to send they're prisoners.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

krazydrive said:


> Im sure there's tons of crappy people in Australia, that's where England used to send they're prisoners.


I'm pretty sure they all died by now lol
Btw, i'm not australian so i was not offended 

** their


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, I'm thinking that's a bug or something, I've been running 4.83 or 4.84 for the last 4 months and at least in my market it's been slightly above average. I guess I would need to restock the hand lotion if I want to get it harder, oops, I mean higher.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

It might be below average for you at 4.84 but for many others, that 4.84 is now above average personally.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

F me! Last night I did just 4 rides, 2 didn't rate and the other two were the same pax twice. Guess what, she apparently gave me 2 4's so I'm starting the week in the hole, our guarantee requires us to have a 4.5 for the week.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> To my surprise, my rating this week is 5 (out of 50+ rides)! And i kicked a couple, that thought they owned me, out of my car mid trip.. It was their first Uber ride though, so i'm pretty sure they deleted the app lol
> 
> I'm sure it's only because i know my city very well by now. I do not ask about pax preffered route nor offer any shit. I'm frienly with nice people. And know when to keep quiet and just drive the ****ing car to the destination.
> 
> It's also worth mentioning that i drive in australia. So far less crappy people than america


Congrats for kicking the PAX out of the car!


----------



## TeriMG (Mar 5, 2015)

I am new (2 weeks driving) and have a 4.45 and 4.55 rating over the past 2 weeks. I only see a weekly rating, it does not change daily. Am I looking in the correct place? Is there anyway to see who rated you and if there are any comments?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Sounds like a bug to me. Wonder if this is related to the app showing everyone at 5 stars for a limited time.
> 
> I wouldn't worry till you get a notice from them.


^^^
Maybe it was because he was driving a Bug.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Cannot tie ratings to riders. No comments on Uber. #1 complaint is navigation.


----------



## williamjohnson (Feb 26, 2015)

uber software is soooooooooo terrible


----------



## black331 (Feb 10, 2015)

I got one started by someone yesterday because they had their trip price doubled by a surge, sucks that people are allowed to take out their frustration on the drivers who have no control over pricing!


----------



## williamjohnson (Feb 26, 2015)

just give them 1 star


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

My average rating for last week was 4.5 ... but 34 of 39 trips gave me a 5*. So probably the 5 idiots who I told they could drink beer in my car rated me 1-2 ... from now on anyone that tries to bring a drink into my car; I'm just going to cancel the trip and they can call a cab for all I care. I'm definitely not going to risk my license or ratings for these inconsiderate bozos


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> My average rating for last week was 4.5 ... but 34 of 39 trips gave me a 5*. So probably the 5 idiots who I told they could drink beer in my car rated me 1-2 ... from now on anyone that tries to bring a drink into my car; I'm just going to cancel the trip and they can call a cab for all I care. I'm definitely not going to risk my license or ratings for these inconsiderate bozos


How do you know that 34 of your 39 rides gave you a 5 star? It is very unlikely that that occurred because many folks don't bother rating anymore and those that do frequently don't rate till the next time they open the app.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Dark (K)night said:


> Seriously?!? In what world is a 4.84 rating below average unless the majority of drivers had 5 star ratings last week?
> 4.84★
> Driver rating Unfortunately, your driver rating last week was *below average*


This is computer generated, don't take it serious, uber is a technology company, not a Taxi company, LOL.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> How do you know that 34 of your 39 rides gave you a 5 star? It is very unlikely that that occurred because many folks don't bother rating anymore and those that do frequently don't rate till the next time they open the app.


My weekly report showed "34 of 39 trips were rated 5*"


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> My weekly report showed "34 of 39 trips were rated 5*"


ok, so how many trips did you do all week? I'd be amazed if you did 39 because my report will typically say something like 17 of 20 rated you 5* when I did 70 or 80 trips that week. Curious to know if there's that big a difference in response rates.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> ok, so how many trips did you do all week? I'd be amazed if you did 39 because my report will typically say something like 17 of 20 rated you 5* when I did 70 or 80 trips that week. Curious to know if there's that big a difference in response rates.


I did 46 trips ... but report only showed 39


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> I did 46 trips ... but report only showed 39


That is amazing to me that you got that many ratings. I'm guessing that Uber is fairly new in Austin then. In Raleigh I got a lot of ratings in May and June when it first arrived and it's been tailing off dramatically. Starting to hurt because the ones who have a beef or are just angry at the world will rate you but the people who got what they want won't bother. By the way, I won't lecture you about letting folks in the car with liquor (plenty of posts on here already) but I will say that you have no idea who gives you a bad rating. I've been surprised many times by a rating after a ride went well.

Hope you are figuring out how to make some money doing this!


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah ... not worried about the bozo trying to bring alcohol into my car; I just put it in park open the door til he gets out. 

So far ... I'm making decent cash; but definitely happy to have another gig to pay the bills.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Yeah ... not worried about the bozo trying to bring alcohol into my car; I just put it in park open the door til he gets out.
> 
> So far ... I'm making decent cash; but definitely happy to have another gig to pay the bills.


^^^
Hey, Zig-Man.... you mean you're not clearing a couple of hundred Franklins a day?
You gotta watch a few of the "training videos". Haha.


----------



## williamjohnson (Feb 26, 2015)

how much do you guys net average per trip? and how many trips do you take per week?


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

My rating this week is 4.76, they said well above average. Thats great but they did tell me that I received a few 2's and a 1. The 2's and 1's were during surge pricing, something that drivers have no control over. These ratings should be tossed. If a rider doe not give a 5 rating, make the rider accountable for the rating where by they must comment why and that information is to be passed on to the driver to better the rider experience.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

@Jake Miller - you be right - but Uber on anyway. Lyft is much better with ratings.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

williamjohnson said:


> how much do you guys net average per trip? and how many trips do you take per week?


I base my success on per-hour net vs. per trip rates ... since trips vary in length. For the most part, I've been averaging $48/hr net (after gas & other expenses; not including depreciation). While this is less than my day-job; it augments my day-job nicely, since my day-job has some gaps when clients are dragging their feet


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Until you are deactivated ...


...Which could be the best day of your UBER experience. A lot like owning a boat.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> Congrats for kicking the PAX out of the car!


A good kick out really gets the old juices flowing.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

stuber said:


> A good kick out really gets the old juices flowing.


Isn't that the truth! I feel absolutely wonderful after I do a kickout. I guess it makes us feel a little better after all the little indignities we suffer.

I had a pax last week that pings, I pick her up. Rich older woman type, going exactly 1/2 mile. Starts to apologize to me, I say no worries, happy to take you anywhere you want to go ... I'm very nice, even turn around so I drop her off right in front of the door. Good night, everything fine. She gives me a 2*. I'm certain because I see it go on, didn't have many trips and watch it go off my 1 day average the next day. Well guess what, I get a ping last night and it's her again. So I go pick up, she gets in the car and I say we need to talk. I tell her I picked her up last week, she remembers, I ask her if there was anything wrong with the ride, she says of course not, so I ask her why she gave me two stars. She denies it of course a which point I told her that I know she did, I don't appreciate it, make up a story about how she cost me $60. in bonus money and asked her to get out of the car and wait 5 minutes before calling again so I could make sure I was far away. Felt great!!

Now, if Uber actually had our backs, when you got 1 or 2 starred, you'd never get a ping from the same pax again, like Lyft does.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

I was under the impression that with both Uber and Lyft if we give a pax 3 stars or lower or if they give us 3 stars or lower then neither of us see each other again.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Isn't that the truth! I feel absolutely wonderful after I do a kickout. I guess it makes us feel a little better after all the little indignities we suffer.
> 
> I had a pax last week that pings, I pick her up. Rich older woman type, going exactly 1/2 mile. Starts to apologize to me, I say no worries, happy to take you anywhere you want to go ... I'm very nice, even turn around so I drop her off right in front of the door. Good night, everything fine. She gives me a 2*. I'm certain because I see it go on, didn't have many trips and watch it go off my 1 day average the next day. Well guess what, I get a ping last night and it's her again. So I go pick up, she gets in the car and I say we need to talk. I tell her I picked her up last week, she remembers, I ask her if there was anything wrong with the ride, she says of course not, so I ask her why she gave me two stars. She denies it of course a which point I told her that I know she did, I don't appreciate it, make up a story about how she cost me $60. in bonus money and asked her to get out of the car and wait 5 minutes before calling again so I could make sure I was far away. Felt great!!
> 
> Now, if Uber actually had our backs, when you got 1 or 2 starred, you'd never get a ping from the same pax again, like Lyft does.


Provided you were accurate in the assumption I would say it was well warranted. I would be pissed too. Just hope it wasn't a delayed pax who rated you down from a previous trip.

But sometimes that 1 day view in the dashboard is a great little feature. I check it after every trip to see what happens. Sometimes the first ride I get I can accurately see what I am getting. As the numbers go on I can sometimes see a drop. But there is no real way to tell 100% as a previous rider could have rated me down hours later when they go back into the app.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

It's a bogus system. 3/4 of people are just jabbing a finger at the screen in order to make it go away. They have no idea what they're doing, or that there are consequences to what they're doing.

It should be scrapped and replaced with a comments dialogue box. Then passengers wishing to comment will do so, and the information they provide could be useful.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

CLAkid said:


> I was under the impression that with both Uber and Lyft if we give a pax 3 stars or lower or if they give us 3 stars or lower then neither of us see each other again.


Nope, only Lyft. I have seen pings on Uber from the same refuse of humanity that I've had in the past and hopefully I'm not too senile and refuse the ping.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Provided you were accurate in the assumption I would say it was well warranted. I would be pissed too. Just hope it wasn't a delayed pax who rated you down from a previous trip.
> 
> But sometimes that 1 day view in the dashboard is a great little feature. I check it after every trip to see what happens. Sometimes the first ride I get I can accurately see what I am getting. As the numbers go on I can sometimes see a drop. But there is no real way to tell 100% as a previous rider could have rated me down hours later when they go back into the app.


Understood completely and I am very careful about making any sort of assumption since I know that it could be someone else doing a delayed rating. In this case I was able to tell with certainty, only had one other ride which had already given me a 5, then my 1 day average went down to 3.5. I confirmed when her ride went off my one day, I jumped back up to 5.

In general though you usually have a very good suspicion BUT not proof positive unless you only do one ride every other day and they rate you within the day.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nope, only Lyft. I have seen pings on Uber from the same refuse of humanity that I've had in the past and hopefully I'm not too senile and refuse the ping.


That is disappointing. Another example of how uber does not respect the driver.


----------

